
My YC Application for Veed.io - sabbakeynejad
https://docs.google.com/document/d/10nhzTADDQC4JzztGI15cBAxDzoQSunLKJhGlgiGGq8Y/edit?usp=sharing
======
sabbakeynejad
Hi all, I was not able to post this all here as there is a word count limit so
it's on the google docs.

Any questions, suggestions, feedback or you just want to say hi? I would love
to hear from you all.

Sabba

